# Where to dispose of a pine tree?



## tinmarine (Nov 19, 2007)

I'm cutting down a good size pine in my yard, and was wondering where to get rid of it? Father in law doesn't like burning pine, and there is quite a bit. Any thoughts?


----------



## Dutchman (Jan 17, 2000)

sounds like you are gonna have a campfire!


----------



## tinmarine (Nov 19, 2007)

It would appear that way wouldn't it?


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

They can burn it with no problem. 

That or cut it and split it and stack it infront of Dutchmans house. He can sell anything out front.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Cut it and split it sell it for camp fire wood.


----------



## harpo1 (Dec 6, 2007)

I would think burning it in one of those big outdoor units wood be fine. Know anybody that has one. Might be worth asking them..... especially if you have a lot to get rid of.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Just after Christmas we had a wicked wind storm and a couple of my neighbors each lost a huge spruce tree. They both just blew right over. We just cut off the branches and then cut the trunk into sections. I posted an ad in the free section of craigslist. I had several people interested and they came out and hauled almost all of it away! I'd give that a shot. We've got the branches piled up out back and are going to rent a chipper to get rid of them but at least the logs are gone.

John


----------



## Atchison (Feb 18, 2009)

jpollman said:


> Just after Christmas we had a wicked wind storm and a couple of my neighbors each lost a huge spruce tree. They both just blew right over. We just cut off the branches and then cut the trunk into sections. I posted an ad in the free section of craigslist. I had several people interested and they came out and hauled almost all of it away! I'd give that a shot. We've got the branches piled up out back and are going to rent a chipper to get rid of them but at least the logs are gone.
> 
> John


Post free wood in Craiglist and it will be gone within 2-3 days, I had a guy within 40 minutes loading his truck up


----------



## Wendy (Oct 6, 2008)

could pile it at the end of your drive by the road and put free on it! Thats how we get rid of stuff we don't want that's not "trash".


----------

